# How Important is Your Name In This Business



## MK09 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ive been wondering in this business how important is your name?

For example i have a name that nobody ever pronounces right,not even in the slightest way right.Ill say my name and they call me something completely different.Even after my politely correcting them over and over again lol And nobody ever spells my name correctly either,first or last.And seriously a lifetime of that and its gotten quite damn annoying lol.

Ive always thought about changing my name,since i was really young.Mostly because im so annoyed by being called everything but my actual name and im tired of having to correct people.Funny thing is i dont dislike my name.Its a nice name.Although i dont feel it actually suites my personality.But if i didnt have issues with people saying it correctly i dont think i would even think to change it.

Anyway i want to take my MakeUp Artistry as far as i possibly can.And i think its probably better to have a name that people wont struggle to recall or to pronounce even when your in front of there face spelling it out and sounding it out for them lol Would it not be better to have a name with a certain ring to it that will be memorable? Well im just really curious to everyone's thoughts?

Now i know im no actress,i know the whole name change thing is something actresses do alot,and others in the entertainment industry.But i don't know i just think it would be good to have a name that people remember and can actually say! lol So when i do an amazing job and they want to hire me for another job it wont be a struggle to think who was that girl again?? It will be get "New Name" her work is amazing! So am i just being stupid or what? Or does this make sense a little?


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 14, 2009)

I know how you feel. Before I got married I had a last name that alot of people couldn't pronounce.

To be honest I don't think it is really going to matter. What is going to make people remember you is the makeup you do and how you come across in a professional manner.

By all means, if it's something you want to do, then do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I really don't think it's necessary.


----------



## Willa (Oct 15, 2009)

Maybe you could with a nickname???

My last name is complicated, at least for people who speak french because it's american, so, english speaking people have no trouble saying it... Still, I would keep my name AND last name on my b-card because it is so rare, I think I might be the only one here with my name


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Maybe you could with a nickname???_

 
I agree with this - maybe you could form a nickname from your first name, that would be easier to pronounce but still unique. That way you can keep your individuality and the name your parents gave you, but make things easier when you work with clients.


----------



## MK09 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well to be honest there are no nicknames that you could come up with from my first or last name.The only possible nickname would be D or Dee but for me NO! lol Its definitely not unique either and ive got two cousins that are called DeeDee.And my middle name is a no go either.Its really really plain and boring.I think my mom was just tired from giving birth.That the first middle name that came to her mind and it was ok that will do hahaha.Then years ago when my parents split he got remarried and he took mine an my sisters middles names and named his two new daughters them as their first names.So for my my middle name i feel it isn't even my name and i have zero attachment to it.

And i know you've said get a nickname but keep your real name because it will still be unique.But trust me my name its so damn common and the furthest thing from unique.Just for whatever reason nobody says it right.

Besides all girls when born are given a temporary last name and the parents know this isn't a forever name.Because most likely you will get married or at least most parents are hoping your going to get married lol And as a female that usually means changing your last name. So i cant see my parents or family having any sort of attachment to my last name It would be different if i were a male and carrying on my fathers name but im not im a girl.

For my mom i would always keep my first name as my middle name so my mom wouldn't feel like i was now a different person or that i didn't like the name she chose.She would always call me by my real first name regardless anyway.But i can imagine shes not to pleased with the idea but she said if i really want to then she gives me her blessing.I even tried to include her on picking a new first name.I made a list of names i like and let her decide which ones she did or didnt like.Then i made her role play and say sentences to me using the "new Name" lol She couldnt stop laughing is was funny.


So really i want to change my first name, make my real first name into my new middle name and then change my last name.


I just don't  know how.Does anyone know is it a hard process?


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 16, 2009)

Your name has nothing to do with it really. Unless you already have a nickname you like I wouldn't spend too much time thinking about it either. It's all about the work. If your work is flawless your name could be Bligy McZbloogle, people will seek you out.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a name that people mess up ALL the time, but the important thing is that I'm REMEMBERED. I think you should keep your name. If nothing else, you'll stand out. No need to homogenize yourself to get work. The makeup industry isn't corporate america, LOL.


----------

